# That bump on their heads???



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

You know that little bump on the top of their noggin? Is it a wife;s tale or true that the bump is a sign of their intelligence? The bigger the bump, the smarter the dog?? I know its probably a silly question, but I have always wondered about this.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably just a rumor. But then again my Ben taught himself to bark in Latin just from one instructional cd.


----------



## goldenmom7500 (Jan 10, 2007)

I know several people who would say that, anecdotally, it has proven to be true - that is, their smarter dogs have the bump ...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

That would mean Irish Setters are geniuses... as these guys are pretty well endowed as far as head bumps go... but we all know Irish Setters are big goofuses (or would the plural be goofusae? Ben knows Latin lets ask him). Whenever I look at Sidney's bump somehow the term "bone-head" comes to mind...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is a joke:

What do you call a blonde with a high I.Q.?

Answer: A golden retriever :smooch: 

We had an Irish Setter when I was growing up and they have that bump too. My mother always called it 'the intelligence bump'.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I believe the occiput has absolutely nothing to do with smartness


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know about the "smarts" part, but, each one of NorCal pack LOVE to have their head bump scratched!!!!--Maybe that's why it's there---to show us dumb humans where to scratch!! Kinda lika "Scratching for Dummies"


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

you mean a bump like this?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Dad always called it their "smart bump" but i don't believe he really thought the bigger the bump, the smarter the dog.

As for Irish Setters, my Dad always said they were extremely smart or extremely stupid. I have owned two and both were extremely smart. My one would come and let us know if one of my son's hamsters was out. I actually had move a small ref. once because Red would not leave me along until I got the hamster out. He loved the hamsters would let them run all over him as he laid on sofa. he and our black rabbit were best buds--rabbit was litter box trained and stayed in the house most of the time and both slept with me while hubby was on the road. We h ad to start putting Funny Bunny in his hutch when hubby was home because he didn't want hubby in the bed with me, him and Red and would get on hubby and pee.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

3 goldens said:


> My Dad always called it their "smart bump" but i don't believe he really thought the bigger the bump, the smarter the dog.
> 
> As for Irish Setters, my Dad always said they were extremely smart or extremely stupid. I have owned two and both were extremely smart. My one would come and let us know if one of my son's hamsters was out. I actually had move a small ref. once because Red would not leave me along until I got the hamster out. He loved the hamsters would let them run all over him as he laid on sofa. he and our black rabbit were best buds--rabbit was litter box trained and stayed in the house most of the time and both slept with me while hubby was on the road. We h ad to start putting Funny Bunny in his hutch when hubby was home because he didn't want hubby in the bed with me, him and Red and would get on hubby and pee.


Oh that is funny--


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

A neighbor boy was commenting on our dogs BUMP on his head, he said, oh that means he is smart - hubby rubbed the boys head and said, "Hmmm, no bump here"............................


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We've got some serious occipital bones going on here, too!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> We've got some serious occipital bones going on here, too!


Same here with Brinks. And funny thing, Barney doesnt seem to have one. LOL!!!! You kind of have to wonder about the smart thing, especially if you knew Barney. LOL!!!! He is a sweetie though.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a black lab/Irish setter mix once who had a DENT where the bump should be. Although he was a sweetie and I loved him to death, he wasn't too bright ... so maybe there's a _little_ truth to the intelligence bump tale?


----------

